# что / чтобы



## rho

I have some questions regarding the two conjunctions что and чтобы; I know that the former is a simple coordinating conjunction, corresponding very directly to the english 'that', and that the latter is typically translated as 'in order to' or 'in order that'.

however, I've noticed that in many cases this distinction is blurred in one direction or another; for instance, there are certain situations where чтобы (or чтоб) is often be used in a position where (to my knowledge) что would be more appropriate.

i'd like to know what the more subtle differences (and also the similarities) are between them, and which circumstances might call for one or the other. what things might help you choose between them?


another question I had was: when trying to say something like 'that, in order to...' (context: "he said that, in order to get a ticket, one must pay in advance"), can you translate it as 'что чтобы'? does this sound awkward? what might be a better way of saying it?

thanks


rho


----------



## Andrey05

rho said:


> I have some questions regarding the two conjunctions что and чтобы; I know that the former is a simple coordinating conjunction, corresponding very directly to the english 'that', and that the latter is typically translated as 'in order to' or 'in order that'.
> 
> however, I've noticed that in many cases this distinction is blurred in one direction or another; for instance, there are certain situations where чтобы (or чтоб) is often be used in a position where (to my knowledge) что would be more appropriate.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> another question I had was: when trying to say something like 'that, in order to...' (context: "he said that, in order to get a ticket, one must pay in advance"), can you translate it as 'что чтобы'? does this sound awkward? what might be a better way of saying it?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> rho


 
Can you elaborate on the blurry cases? I can't think of any confusion off the cuff.

Your last sentence can indeed be translated as

Он сказал, что чтобы получить билет нужно заранее [его] оплатить.

Which does sound a bit unnatural (but not ungrammatical!). I'd rather say:

Он сказал, что для получения билета его нужно заранее оплатить.

Or even shorter:

Он сказал, что билет можно заказать только по предоплате.

But the use of 'для + noun' is more common than 'чтобы + verb'.


----------



## Ptak

Andrey05 said:


> Он сказал, что чтобы получить билет*,* нужно заранее [его] оплатить.
> 
> Which does sound a bit unnatural.


I don't see anything unnatural in this sentence.
And I actually think that's exactly what you'll hear 99 times out a hundred in colloquial speech. Your other variants are okay and sound perfect, but they are more bookish and less colloquial. In everyday life, people speak much simpler (and less elegantlly).



> But the use of 'для + noun' is more common than 'чтобы + verb'


Oh! I'd say it's very questionable, too.


----------



## rho

Andrey05 said:


> Can you elaborate on the blurry cases? I can't think of any confusion off the cuff.



the blurriness might come from my misconception of the word and it's meanings/uses, but when translating чтобы as 'in order to', i can think of at least one example where this yields a rather awkward english result:

он хочет, чтобы она пришла в шесть часов.

maybe that can help you see what i mean. i'll try to think of other examples that i have seen.


rho


----------



## mrayp

rho said:


> the blurriness might come from my misconception of the word and it's meanings/uses, but when translating чтобы as 'in order to', i can think of at least one example where this yields a rather awkward english result:
> 
> он хочет, чтобы она пришла в шесть часов.
> 
> maybe that can help you see what i mean. i'll try to think of other examples that i have seen.
> 
> 
> rho



чтобы in that sentence doesn't mean "in order to". It's used in this way (чтобы+past tense) when the subject of the word "want" is different from the subject of the other verb.

он хочет прийти  - He wants to come 

он хочет, чтобы она пришла - He wants *her* to come


----------



## polysonic

It is a difficult question. I am not sure that every linguist can suggest you a quick answer.

As far as I know, чтобы is often used in Conjunctive mood (but not always).

"Он был бы рад, чтобы случилось сейчас землетрясение, взрыв, война, что угодно, лишь бы забыли о нем" (Д. Гранин)

But it is also used with special verbs (maybe you have heard about sentential actants?). I can recommend you an article (in Russian) about this topic (что vs  чтобы) - http://iling.spb.ru/nord/materia/rusconstr2009/knjazevm.pdf
But if you don't like to force your way through the forest of linguistic terms  -- the main idea, that there are such predicates that need что-clause or чтобы-clause. These are the verbs like хотеть, желать, заставлять, вынуждать, разрешать, пытаться, мочь, должен, рад, ненавидеть, верить, думать, говорить, сказать and so on.

Some of them  need чтобы in any case. For example, хотеть. Some of them need чтобы if the subject of the main clause and the subordinate clause are not the same. 
For example,

Он сказал, что (он) пошел на работу.
Он сказал ей, чтобы она пошла на работу.

But of course, there are some cases when this rule doesn't work.  Or it needs a special investigation.


----------



## Andrey05

rho said:


> the blurriness might come from my misconception of the word and it's meanings/uses, but when translating чтобы as 'in order to', i can think of at least one example where this yields a rather awkward english result:
> 
> он хочет, чтобы она пришла в шесть часов.
> 
> maybe that can help you see what i mean. i'll try to think of other examples that i have seen.
> 
> 
> rho


 
I guess I see your point, and indeed, 'in order to' is not the only meaning of чтобы. I'd say you just need to memorize the use of чтобы in this case, or perhaps someone can point out a formal rule?

Note that the following two sentences are both correct but you can not interchange чтобы and что in there:

он хочет, *чтобы* она пришла в шесть часов.

он хочет удостовериться, *что* она придет в шесть часов.

(he wants to make sure she comes at 6)

Have a look at:
http://www.alphadictionary.com/rusgrammar/chtoby.html


----------



## rho

Andrey05 said:


> Have a look at:
> http://www.alphadictionary.com/rusgrammar/chtoby.html



ahhh... good old alphadictionary   i do believe i understand it now. in one sense, чтобы *does* mean 'in order to', but in another it is simply 'что + бы' (which, somehow, did not quite register for me ). thus 'чтобы + past' is used in subordinate clauses of subjunctive mood, in the same way that 'бы + past' is used in a non-subordinate (I forgot the correct term here ) clause that is subjunctive. Correct?




polysonic said:


> "Он был бы рад, чтобы случилось сейчас землетрясение, взрыв, война, что угодно, лишь бы забыли о нем" (Д. Гранин)



this would also fit by that explanation, i think.

because 'чтобы случилось сейчас землетрясение...' is connected to 'он был бы рад', it (the former) also inherits it's (the latter's) subjunctivity.




polysonic said:


> But it is also used with special verbs (maybe you have heard about sentential actants?). I can recommend you an article (in Russian) about this topic (что vs  чтобы) - http://iling.spb.ru/nord/materia/rusconstr2009/knjazevm.pdf
> But if you don't like to force your way through the forest of linguistic terms  -- the main idea, that there are such predicates that need что-clause or чтобы-clause. These are the verbs like хотеть, желать, заставлять, вынуждать, разрешать, пытаться, мочь, должен, рад, ненавидеть, верить, думать, говорить, сказать and so on.



well, I'll admit that that article is somewhat intimidating  but I can see that чтобы, when not meaning 'in order to', is (correct me if I'm wrong) more or less a subjunctive version of что.




polysonic said:


> Some of them  need чтобы in any case. For example, хотеть. Some of them need чтобы if the subject of the main clause and the subordinate clause are not the same.
> For example,
> 
> Он сказал, что (он) пошел на работу.
> Он сказал ей, чтобы она пошла на работу.
> 
> But of course, there are some cases when this rule doesn't work.  Or it needs a special investigation.



I can understand why хотеть would nearly always (or perhaps just *always*?) require the subjunctive mood; it is the same in French, and (I think) many other languages, too.

what confuses me most is why subjunctive status would rely on whether the subjects are the same or not. Do you have any explanation on this?


rho


----------



## Andrey05

rho said:


> ahhh... good old alphadictionary  i do believe i understand it now. in one sense, чтобы *does* mean 'in order to', but in another it is simply 'что + бы' (which, somehow, did not quite register for me ). thus 'чтобы + past' is used in subordinate clauses of subjunctive mood, in the same way that 'бы + past' is used in a non-subordinate (I forgot the correct term here ) clause that is subjunctive. Correct?
> 
> 
> rho


 
Right about subordinate clauses, not sure if it is truly subjunctive mood (I'm not a linguist), to me it expresses an order or a favour, subj. mood is a bit different, although I may be wrong. 

Concerning 'что + бы': you can think of it this way if it helps you understand the subject, but remember that 'что + бы' is also often used in Russian and has a considerably different meaning than 'чтобы' in subordinate clause. Here's a good sentence for you to think about:

Что бы мне такое сделать, чтобы вас удивить?



rho said:


> this would also fit by that explanation, i think.
> 
> because 'чтобы случилось сейчас землетрясение...' is connected to 'он был бы рад', it (the former) also inherits it's (the latter's) subjunctivity.
> 
> rho


 
This example is too antique and is not used in either written or spoken language, don't learn it! We say 'если б даже' or 'пусть бы (даже)' instead of чтобы.



rho said:


> I can understand why хотеть would nearly always (or perhaps just *always*?) require the subjunctive mood; it is the same in French, and (I think) many other languages, too.
> 
> what confuses me most is why subjunctive status would rely on whether the subjects are the same or not. Do you have any explanation on this?
> 
> rho


 
What do you mean by the link between the status and the subjects?


----------



## polysonic

> This example is too antique and is not used in either written or spoken language, don't learn it! We say 'если б даже' or 'пусть бы (даже)' instead of чтобы.



Sorry, I can't agree with you. 
Granin is not antique writer and I hope you will not argue that his language can be the example of a good  Russian language. 
Yes, these constructions are not used as much as constructions with "если" in this case. But there are, they are used and someone can come across them in the text (and sometimes in a colloquial speech). You can see Google or Ruscorpora.ru.


----------



## Ptak

"_Он был бы рад, *чтобы* случилось сейчас землетрясение_" sounds quite strange to me, too. I'd expect only "*если бы*" there.


----------



## polysonic

rho said:


> but I can see that чтобы, when not meaning 'in order to', is (correct me if I'm wrong) more or less a subjunctive version of что.
> rho



Partly you are right, partly not.
Despite the fact that I can't give you the full answer, because I don't know exactly, I see that some cases are really subjunctive - in the very meaning of this term. And if we look back to the history, чтобы was derivated from что+бы. You are right here, but unfortunately that doesn't mean, that in modern language this conjunction is used only in subjuntive mood.






rho said:


> I can understand why хотеть would nearly always (or perhaps just *always*?) require the subjunctive mood; it is the same in French, and (I think) many other languages, too.
> 
> what confuses me most is why subjunctive status would rely on whether the subjects are the same or not. Do you have any explanation on this?
> rho


Well. I don't know exactly. My best advice - please, don't think that it is a subjunctive mood. There is a kind of subordinate clause (with a meaning of a direct object) which is marked by 2 conjunctions - что and чтобы. 

In fact, you can see that all subordinate clauses which follow the verbs like хотеть, сказать, договариваться, usually don't express the real action, but the unreal one.
I mean -
Я пошла в магазин - real action
Он  хочет, чтобы я пошла в магазин. - Yes, he wants me to go there, but we don't know if I go there or not.
Он сказал, что я - обманщица. - Yes, he told that I am a deceiver, but that doesn't mean that I am a deceiver in reality.
In this case, both что и чтобы can be called "subjunctive" conjunctions.


There are more points to think about. Sometimes we use demonstrative pronouns before these conjunctions.

For example.
Я знал о том, что он пойдет в магазин.
Я знал, что он пойдет в магазин.
Мы договорились, что он пойдет магазин.
Мы договорились о том, чтобы он пошел в магазин.
Мы договорились, чтобы он пошел в магазин. (?? - sounds strange for me, but maybe it can be used)


----------



## Ptak

polysonic said:


> Мы договорились, чтобы он пошел в магазин. (?? - sounds strange for me)


This one sounds okay to me, although "Мы договорились, что он пойдет в магазин" is better.


----------



## Andrey05

polysonic said:


> Sorry, I can't agree with you.
> Granin is not antique writer and I hope you will not argue that his language can be the example of a good Russian language.
> Yes, these constructions are not used as much as constructions with "если" in this case. But there are, they are used and someone can come across them in the text (and sometimes in a colloquial speech). You can see Google or Ruscorpora.ru.


 
Sorry, I strongly disagree with you. I've NEVER heard it in colloquial speech, 'если бы (даже)' is the most frequent, 'пусть бы (даже)' is also used, along with some other constructions, but 'чтобы' will sound strange for most modern Russians in this context, let alone when used by a foreigner - then it will be automatically considered as a mistake. 

There are lots of rules a foreigner has to memorize while learning Russian, so I would definitely recommend to forget this ancient use of 'чтобы' and to focus your time on connotations frequently used nowadays.


----------



## dec-sev

polysonic said:


> In fact, you can see that all subordinate clauses which follow the verbs like хотеть, сказать, договариваться, usually don't express the real action, but the unreal one.


_(1) Мы договорились, что я пойду в магазин.
(2) Я пойду в магазин. _
То есть, по-вашему,  (1) – это «unreal» действие, а (2) – это реальное, только потому, из-за «мы договорились». Я думаю, «мы договорились» абсолютно ничего в этом смысле не меняет, а фраза «я пойду в магазин» -- не нереальное действие, а просто стоит в будущем времени, то есть произойдет и станет реальным  Естественно, если по дороге в магазин чего не случится 


polysonic said:


> I mean -
> Я пошла в магазин - real action


Предложение стоит в прошедшем времени, и это делает действие «реальным» Железная логика 


polysonic said:


> Он сказал, что я - обманщица. - Yes, he told that I am a deceiver, but that doesn't mean that I am a deceiver in reality.


Этот пример, как сейчас модно говорить, просто жесть  
Он сказал, что не купил пиво, но на самом деле, он его купил и сам выпил. 


polysonic said:


> (1) Он хочет, чтобы я пошла в магазин. - Yes, he wants me to go there, but we don't know if I go there or not.
> (2) Он сказал, что я - обманщица. - Yes, he told that I am a deceiver, but that doesn't mean that I am a deceiver in reality.
> In this case, both что и чтобы can be called "subjunctive" conjunctions.


Я не знаю, как во французском, но в испанском, в (1) нужно использовать subjunctive, в то время как (2) – это просто косвенная речь, и глагол «быть» в «что я – обманщица» будет стоять в прошедшем неопределенном времени. 
I think it’s  the most confusing post I’ve ever read. 


rho said:


> ahhh... good old alphadictionary  i do believe i understand it now. in one sense, чтобы does mean 'in order to', but in another it is simply 'что + бы' (which, somehow, did not quite register for me ). thus 'чтобы + past' is used in subordinate clauses of subjunctive mood, in the same way that 'бы + past' is used in a non-subordinate (I forgot the correct term here ) clause that is subjunctive. Correct?


If subjunctive mood in French helps you differentiate between the two Russians “чтобы”, that’s great!   But, do support what you say with examples and we will prove you right or wrong.


----------



## polysonic

Andrey05 said:


> Sorry, I strongly disagree with you. I've NEVER heard it in colloquial speech, 'если бы (даже)' is the most frequent, 'пусть бы (даже)' is also used, along with some other constructions, but 'чтобы' will sound strange for most modern Russians in this context, let alone when used by a foreigner - then it will be automatically considered as a mistake.
> 
> There are lots of rules a foreigner has to memorize while learning Russian, so I would definitely recommend to forget this ancient use of 'чтобы' and to focus your time on connotations frequently used nowadays.



And what about construction "хорошо бы, чтобы"?
http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....req=%F5%EE%F0%EE%F8%EE+%E1%FB+%F7%F2%EE%E1%FB


----------



## polysonic

dec-sev said:


> _(1) Мы договорились, что я пойду в магазин.
> (2) Я пойду в магазин. _
> То есть, по-вашему,  (1) – это «unreal» действие, а (2) – это реальное, только потому, из-за «мы договорились». Я думаю, «мы договорились» абсолютно ничего в этом смысле не меняет, а фраза «я пойду в магазин» -- не нереальное действие, а просто стоит в будущем времени, то есть произойдет и станет реальным  Естественно, если по дороге в магазин чего не случится


Нет. Оба действия лежат в зоне "ирреалиса". В этих примерах (читайте внимательнее) я вообще ничего про ирреалис vs реалис не говорю.



dec-sev said:


> Предложение стоит в прошедшем времени, и это делает действие «реальным» Железная логика
> Этот пример, как сейчас модно говорить, просто жесть
> Он сказал, что не купил пиво, но на самом деле, он его купил и сам выпил.


Я опираюсь на лингвистические понятия реальности/ирреальности, или реалиса/ирреалиса. В этих терминах описывается модальность
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Модальность_(лингвистика) (не самое лучшее определение, но первое, что нашла)
Если вам интересно, могу еще пару книжек посоветовать - это ж я не из головы беру. Тема обсуждается учеными.



dec-sev said:


> Я не знаю, как во французском, но в испанском, в (1) нужно использовать subjunctive, в то время как (2) – это просто косвенная речь, и глагол «быть» в «что я – обманщица» будет стоять в прошедшем неопределенном времени.
> I think it’s  the most confusing post I’ve ever read.
> If subjunctive mood in French helps you differentiate between the two Russians “чтобы”, that’s great!   But, do support what you say with examples and we will prove you right or wrong.



It is one of the most incomprehensible questions I have ever met. Can you give the exact rules? I can't, despite the fact we use these constructions quite often.
Different languages - different rules. French helps in many cases, but not always.
"Я очень рад, что вы пришли" - Subjonctif en Francais
"Я боюсь, что она узнает об этом" - Subjonctif en Francais
"Я ему скажу, чтобы он пришел в воскресенье" - Subjonctif en Francais


----------



## Andrey05

polysonic said:


> And what about construction "хорошо бы, чтобы"?
> http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search.xml?mycorp=&mysent=&mysize=&dpp=&spp=&spd=&text=lexform&mode=main&sort=gr_tagging&lang=ru&req=%F5%EE%F0%EE%F8%EE+%E1%FB+%F7%F2%EE%E1%FB


 

That's a bit better than the original example, but still "хорошо [бы], если бы" sounds a lot more natural. In fact, "хорошо бы, чтобы" sounds to me if not like a dialect, then a rare exception: one can use 'если' in there instead, whereas in simple modifications like

Было бы хорошо, *если бы* ...

'если бы' cannot be substituted by 'чтобы'.

Again, it would be a waste of time for a foreigner to stuff his head with these rare examples.


----------



## polysonic

Andrey05 said:


> That's a bit better than the original example, but still "хорошо [бы], если бы" sounds a lot more natural. In fact, "хорошо бы, чтобы" sounds to me if not like a dialect, then a rare exception: one can use 'если' in there instead, whereas in simple modifications like
> 
> Было бы хорошо, *если бы* ...
> 
> 'если бы' cannot be substituted by 'чтобы'.
> 
> Again, it would be a waste of time for a foreigner to stuff his head with these rare examples.



Well, if a person just learns Russian - may be. But I see that the author wanted to investigate the question, so I can't conceal this case )) from him. Besides, this example shows the original subjunctive meaning of чтобы. 
And... sorry, but I can't imagine that a feature is a "rare exception" when it has 104 mln pages in Yandex... http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?p=24&text="хорошо бы чтобы"&from=fx3


----------



## Andrey05

polysonic said:


> Well, if a person just learns Russian - may be. But I see that the author wanted to investigate the question, so I can't conceal this case )) from him. Besides, this example shows the original subjunctive meaning of чтобы.
> And... sorry, but I can't imagine that a feature is a "rare exception" when it has 104 mln pages in Yandex... http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?p=24&text=%22%D1%85%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%BE%20%D0%B1%D1%8B%20%D1%87%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%8B%22&from=fx3


 
Well the same yandex hits 217 mln pages for "хорошо если" and another 139 mln for "хорошо бы если". And I mean by rareness that 'чтобы' can be used in this particular connotation only, which is still way overpowered in frequency by если, whereas even a simple modification (like in my previous post) will make 'чтобы' invalid, with 'если' being unaffected.


----------



## dec-sev

polysonic said:


> Если вам интересно, могу еще пару книжек посоветовать - это ж я не из головы беру. Тема обсуждается учеными.


Нет спасибо – пусть ученые и обсуждают  Интересно, что будет, если два нижеследующих предложения перевести на английский и спросить на их форуме, лежат ли оба действия в области  реалиса или ирреалиса? 


> (1) Мы договорились, что я пойду в магазин.
> (2) Я пойду в магазин.





polysonic said:


> Нет. Оба действия лежат в зоне "ирреалиса". В этих примерах (читайте внимательнее) я вообще ничего про ирреалис vs реалис не говорю.


Чтобы было более понятно (мне), приведите пример предложения в будущем времени, которое бы лежало в области реалиса. 


polysonic said:


> Different languages - different rules. French helps in many cases, but not always.


С этим согласен.


> "Я очень рад, что вы пришли" - Subjonctif en Francais
> "Я боюсь, что она узнает об этом" - Subjonctif en Francais
> "Я ему скажу, чтобы он пришел в воскресенье" - Subjonctif en Francais


Я сказал, что различать между двумя «чтобы» ((1) – in order to , и (2).  -«чтобы» в смысле чтобы кто-то сделал что-то (Ваш последний пример)), а не  между «что» и «чтобы». Когда я говорил «subjunctive mood in French helps you», то я имел ввиду, что в случаях, когда во французском употребляется Subjonctif, то «чтобы» в этом случае имеет значение(2), а не (1). Прочитав пост №4 и ответы mrayp (№5) и Андрея (№7), я так понял, что именно этот аспект (двузначность «чтобы") не понятен rho. 


polysonic said:


> Он хочет, чтобы я пошла в магазин. - Yes, he wants me to go there, but we don't know if I go there or not.
> Он сказал, что я - обманщица. - Yes, he told that I am a deceiver, but that doesn't mean that I am a deceiver in reality.
> In this case, both что и чтобы can be called "subjunctive" conjunctions.


Что и вправду глагол «быть» в «что я – обманщица», будет стоять в Subjonctif во французском?


----------



## Ptak

Andrey05 said:


> And what about construction "хорошо бы, чтобы"?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit better than the original example, but still "хорошо [бы], если бы" sounds a lot more natural.
Click to expand...

I disagree. "*Хорошо бы, чтобы...*" sounds okay to me, and it's quite colloquial. It can have a bit different meaning than "*хорошо бы, если бы...*", by the way. For example:
*"Хорошо бы, чтоб ты извинился!" *This one sounds like an imperative (Apologize, quickly!) and implies an unfriendly tone.
*"Хорошо бы, если бы ты извинился"* sounds worse to me in that context. And actually, it sounds softer, and... not like a command, but like you are saying that it would be good if I had apologized (i.e. some events in the past).


----------



## Andrey05

Ptak said:


> I disagree. "*Хорошо бы, чтобы...*" sounds okay to me, and it's quite colloquial. It can have a bit different meaning than "*хорошо бы, если бы...*", by the way. For example:
> *"Хорошо бы, чтоб ты извинился!" *This one sounds like an imperative (Apologize, quickly!) and implies an unfriendly tone.
> *"Хорошо бы, если бы ты извинился"* sounds worse to me in that context. And actually, it sounds softer, and... not like a command, but like you are saying that it would be good if I had apologized (i.e. some events in the past).


 
I think the subtlety is caused by using of бы vs. б. Compare e.g.: 

*"Хорошо бы, чтоб ты извинился!"*
*"Хорошо бы, если б ты извинился!"*

Do you still feel the original difference? To me the two are synonymous: if you accentuate *извинился*, they both sound like a command (Apologize now!). But the latter indeed can also be used referring to the past (you should have apologized!), unlike the former. I'd say the meaning of *если б *includes, but is not limited by the one of *чтобы.*


----------



## Andrey05

Btw, I've recalled a similar meaning of *чтоб *that cannot be substituted by *если б*:

Чтоб ты провалился!
Чтоб тебя отчислили! 
(Выпьем за то,) чтобы нам повезло!

etc. 

But again, it expresses a wish and one can always add 'я хочу, чтоб ...' and thus it's not a new meaning of чтобы.


----------



## timofei

polysonic said:


> "Я боюсь, что она узнает об этом" - subjonctif en francais


А говорить «Я боюсь, как бы она не узнала об этом» неправильно?


----------



## Andrey05

timofei said:


> А говорить «Я боюсь, как бы она не узнала об этом» неправильно?


 
This sentence is perfectly correct as well, but we are discussing the different meanings of чтобы and its difference from что.


----------



## polysonic

dec-sev said:


> Нет спасибо – пусть ученые и обсуждают  Интересно, что будет, если два нижеследующих предложения перевести на английский и спросить на их форуме, лежат ли оба действия в области  реалиса или ирреалиса?



Как бы так покороче объяснить. Речь идет о семантике, которую могут передавать высказывания. То есть о вещах, которые от языков не зависят.
Человек говорит какое-то высказывание. Любое высказывание имеет какое-то отношение к действительности (окружающей нас). Тут 2 варианта. Либо высказывание прямо соотносится с действительностью (Где мама? - Мама готовит завтрак.), либо не соотносится с действительностью, а лежит в области мыслей-чувств говорящего (намерений, желаний, нежеланий, мыслей и т.д.) (Подай ложку! - приказ-просьба, и совершенно не значит, что ложка будет подана, более того, это неважно в _лингвистическом_ смысле).

Первый вариант описывает ситуации _реалиса_. Второй вариант описывает ситуации _ирреалиса_. Теперь - для чего я это пишу.  В разных языках существует множество средств для выражения ситуаций реалиса и ирреалиса. И эти средства в разных языках не совпадают. В основном, в известных нам с вами языках (русском и европейских) для выражения ситуаций реалиса используются формы наст. и прош. времен изъявительного наклонения, для выражения ситуации ирреалиса _часто_ используются другие наклонения - сослагательное (subjonctif etc.), повелительное. Но есть и другие способы. Например, в английском нет сослагательного наклонения, зато есть модальные глаголы. 

Насчет будущего - если значение действия, которое произойдет в какой-то момент времени в будущем всегда относится к зоне ирреалиса. В русском языке такие вещи выражаются через будущее время, а вот в финском и эстонском вообще нет будущего времени. Они используют вспомогательные глаголы - "собираюсь", "пойду". В английском будущее вроде бы есть, но опять же - will и shall - это те же модальные глаголы со значением "желать". По смыслу действие в будущем всегда ирреально, просто в русском языке есть будущее время, которое вписано в систему изъявительно наклонения и как-то поэтому возникает ощущение, что его надо относить к реалису. Об этом куча книг написана. Лучше их читать, чем меня.

А теперь, наконец, по теме вопроса.
Уважаемый rho, почитав мои и другие примеры, сделал вывод - _чтобы_ используется примерно как subjunctive (собственно, сослагательное наклонение, которое описывает сферы ирреалиса, скажем, во французском). 
На что я попыталась возразить и привести примеры, когда не только _чтобы_, но и _что_ употребляется со значением сослагательного наклонения (ирреалиса). Почему я употребила эти термины? Потому что в русской грамматике сослагательное наклонение - это конкретная форма, там должно быть БЫ. Все остальное вроде бы не может быть. А мы говорим не о формах, а о семантике, о значениях, здесь уместен термин ирреалис (я думала, что он вполне известен коллегам).

Я попыталась доказать, что его предположение не совсем верно. 
Sorry for not writing in English. 



dec-sev said:


> Я сказал, что различать между двумя «чтобы» ((1) – in order to , и (2).  -«чтобы» в смысле чтобы кто-то сделал что-то (Ваш последний пример)), а не  между «что» и «чтобы». Когда я говорил «subjunctive mood in French helps you», то я имел ввиду, что в случаях, когда во французском употребляется Subjonctif, то «чтобы» в этом случае имеет значение(2), а не (1). Прочитав пост №4 и ответы mrayp (№5) и Андрея (№7), я так понял, что именно этот аспект (двузначность «чтобы") не понятен rho.


 Ok. I see. I didn't understand well.



dec-sev said:


> Что и вправду глагол «быть» в «что я – обманщица», будет стоять в Subjonctif во французском?



Если верить грамматике, то - если глагол "говорить" в наст. и прош. временах, то тогда согласование времен (так же, как и в испанском, если я точно помню), если в буд., то субжонктиф.


----------



## dec-sev

polysonic said:


> Об этом куча книг написана. Лучше их читать, чем меня.


Нет, Вы всё достаточно ясно и понятно объяснили. Большое спасибо. 


> … По смыслу действие в будущем всегда ирреально, просто в русском языке есть будущее время, которое вписано в систему изъявительно наклонения и как-то поэтому возникает ощущение, что его надо относить к реалису.


И правильно, что к реалису. Вернемся к примеру «я пойду в магазин», который согласно ученым, описывает нереальное действие. Я сходил в магазин, то есть совершил действие, которое на тот момент предполагалось нереальным, или, как Вы сказали «лежало в области намерений, желаний, нежеланий, мыслей и т.д.)». Получается тем фактом, что я таки сходил в магазин и совершил это действие, я доказал неверность тезиса о том, что действие считалось нереальным. Надеюсь не слишком сложно 


> …. Почему я употребила эти термины? Потому что в русской грамматике сослагательное наклонение - это конкретная форма, там должно быть БЫ. Все остальное вроде бы не может быть. А мы говорим не о формах, а о семантике, о значениях, здесь уместен термин ирреалис (я думала, что он вполне известен коллегам).


Не скажу об остальных коллегах  но я встречал слово «unreal” только при толковании Conditional sentences и случаев когда действие действительно нереально:

_Unreal conditions.
I wish it were winter now. 
He would tell you about it if he were here. (He is not here).
(TOEFL preparation guide by Michael A. Pyle, M.A., Mary Ellen Muñoz, M.A.)_

Вот еще фраза из того же учебника:

«The real, or “future possible” as it is sometimes called, is used when the speaker expresses an action or situation which usually occurs, or will occur if the circumstances in the main clause are met. 
If I have time, I will go.”

То есть, даже будущее в условном предложении у них считается “future possible”, а никак не нереальным. 
Мне человеку, у которого даже нет филологического образования, трудно и даже как-то неловко спорить с учеными , но по-моему тот тезис, что «любое действие в будущем времени лежит в области ирреалиса» ни чего не объясняет, а наоборот запутывает. Я не видел подобного толкования  ни в одном английском или испанском учебнике. Хотя, может и у них есть ученые, которые отнесут фразу "я пойду в магазин" в область ирреалиса. 


> Если верить грамматике, то - если глагол "говорить" в наст. и прош. временах, то тогда согласование времен (так же, как и в испанском, если я точно помню), если в буд., то субжонктиф.


Да, согласование времен: «сказал» в прошедшем времени, и в придаточном предложении -- «быть» в прошедшем. И это косвенная речь и ничего более. Всё остальное – правду говорит человек или нет– это только ваши домыслы, догадки или отношение к сказанному.


----------



## rho

Andrey05 said:


> Right about subordinate clauses, not sure if it is truly subjunctive mood (I'm not a linguist), to me it expresses an order or a favour, subj. mood is a bit different, although I may be wrong.
> 
> Concerning 'что + бы': you can think of it this way if it helps you understand the subject, but remember that 'что + бы' is also often used in Russian and has a considerably different meaning than 'чтобы' in subordinate clause. Here's a good sentence for you to think about:
> 
> Что бы мне такое сделать, чтобы вас удивить?



Subjunctive mood is not (in my knowledge) an exceptionally well-defined term, but it is considered to express things such as desire, doubt and other generally abstract qualities (which may be why it is difficult to define).

This example points out some things that it is good to be aware of, but here что бы is not a conjunction (что is the subject, and бы is not directly connected to it), so it is a little beyond the scope of this discussion, I think.




Andrey05 said:


> What do you mean by the link between the status and the subjects?



I was wondering why чтобы should be used when the subjects are different, but что should be used when they are the same (i.e. why an action is considered subjunctive only if the conjoined clauses do not share a subject). I see now that this may not really concern subjunctivity, but an explanation would still be appreciated (if you have one).




polysonic said:


> Partly you are right, partly not.
> Despite the fact that I can't give you the full answer, because I don't know exactly, I see that some cases are really subjunctive - in the very meaning of this term. And if we look back to the history, чтобы was derivated from что+бы. You are right here, but unfortunately that doesn't mean, that in modern language this conjunction is used only in subjuntive mood.



Okay. Even though this does, in one sense, send me back to square one, it is nonetheless good to have it phrased so blatantly. I know that it can be extremely difficult for a native speaker to explain their mother tongue, but any description of the connotational differences between these conjunctions would be extremely helpful (even if it is not a particularly well-organized or well-defined description).




polysonic said:


> In fact, you can see that all subordinate clauses which follow the verbs like хотеть, сказать, договариваться, usually don't express the real action, but the unreal one.
> I mean -
> Я пошла в магазин - real action
> Он  хочет, чтобы я пошла в магазин. - Yes, he wants me to go there, but we don't know if I go there or not.
> Он сказал, что я - обманщица. - Yes, he told that I am a deceiver, but that doesn't mean that I am a deceiver in reality.
> In this case, both что и чтобы can be called "subjunctive" conjunctions.



The first is obviously a very 'real' action, because, as dec-sev pointed out, it is in the past. The second is also very obviously *'unreal'*, because it is a wish (which describes something 'unreal' by default). I would disagree that the third is a relevant example, however. Yes, the action (быть) is unreal, because the sentence refers to an opinion (which cannot be verified), but I think that the *focus* of the sentence is not the action (быть) but rather the predicate. It relates more to "*what* he says I am" than "what he says I *am*" (I know that this is a very obscure way to explain it—I hope you can understand).




polysonic said:


> There are more points to think about. Sometimes we use demonstrative pronouns before these conjunctions.
> 
> For example.
> (1)Я знал о том, что он пойдет в магазин.
> (2)Я знал, что он пойдет в магазин.
> Мы договорились, что он пойдет магазин.
> Мы договорились о том, чтобы он пошел в магазин.
> Мы договорились, чтобы он пошел в магазин. (?? - sounds strange for me, but maybe it can be used)



This is new to me. Do you think you could explain when a pronoun is used here, and what it signifies (i.e. what the difference between (1) and (2) is).




Ptak said:


> This one sounds okay to me, although "Мы договорились, что он пойдет в магазин" is better.



With this example, I can understand why the original proposition would seem slightly awkward: I think that most verbs like сказать and договорить would almost always take что rather than чтобы, unless the action has a specific desired outcome:

"мама меня сказала, чтобы я содержал свою комнату"

On second thought, perhaps this could be a part of the difference between что and чтобы (that чтобы expects/intends an outcome)... this would (in some cases) make чтобы a somewhat more 'perfective' version of что.

What do the native speakers here think about that explanation?


rho


----------



## dec-sev

rho said:


> "мама меня мне сказала, чтобы я содержал свою комнату"



_My mother told me to keep my room in order._

If “to” in this sentence expects/intends an outcome, you may say that _чтобы_ functions the same way in Russian.
As you might well understand, in this case you cannot substitute _чтобы_ by _что._
 “мама мне сказала, что я содержал свою комнату" actually means that your mother informed you about the fact that you kept your room in order. 
_Мама сказала Васе, что он – хороший мальчик. The mother told Vaisia that he was a good boy.
Мама сказала Васе, чтобы он был хорошим мальчиком. The mother told Vaisia to be a good boy._


> This is new to me. Do you think you could explain when a pronoun is used here, and what it signifies (i.e. what the difference between (1) and (2) is).


I personally don’t see any. As for me, these are two different ways of expressing the same thing.



> I know that it can be extremely difficult for a native speaker to explain their mother tongue…



You can make our task much easier it you give us some examples where you have doubts with regards to _чтобы_ vs._ что_.


----------



## polysonic

rho said:


> Okay. Even though this does, in one sense, send me back to square one, it is nonetheless good to have it phrased so blatantly. I know that it can be extremely difficult for a native speaker to explain their mother tongue, but any description of the connotational differences between these conjunctions would be extremely helpful (even if it is not a particularly well-organized or well-defined description).
> rho


I think these differences are not connotational but grammatical ones. The government of a verb - something like that (maybe??). Because there are strong rules - I always know where I can use чтобы and where что. Nevertheless I can't say what the rules are.  Latent grammar, Chomsky and all that staff  Well, I don't want to repeate what I have said. Some new thoughts see later.



rho said:


> The first is obviously a very 'real' action, because, as dec-sev pointed out, it is in the past. The second is also very obviously *'unreal'*, because it is a wish (which describes something 'unreal' by default). I would disagree that the third is a relevant example, however. Yes, the action (быть) is unreal, because the sentence refers to an opinion (which cannot be verified), but I think that the *focus* of the sentence is not the action (быть) but rather the predicate. It relates more to "*what* he says I am" than "what he says I *am*" (I know that this is a very obscure way to explain it—I hope you can understand).
> rho


OK. Another variant:

Я думаю, _что_ он не придет. I think that he will not come.

By the way, another examples to think about:

"Я думал, _что _он не придет". I thought that he wouldn't come
"Я подумал о том, _чтобы_ уйти, но..." I have thought that I should go, but bla-bla-bla... (the same subject)



rho said:


> This is new to me. Do you think you could explain when a pronoun is used here, and what it signifies (i.e. what the difference between (1) and (2) is).
> rho


No, there are no any differences. I just wanted to show that the demonstrative pronoun sometimes is omitted, and it is OK.

Also, I had an idea that чтобы is used much more often when there is a demonstrative pronoun. But it is only an assumption which should be checked.

Another nice examples to think about:
"Сделай это так, чтобы никто не заметил." Please do it in that manner, so that nobody notices it" (not sure about translation)

"Он слишком красив, чтобы обратить на тебя внимание" He is too handsome to draw attention to you.

"Важно, чтобы он был" It is important that he assisted there.

"Главная идея (мысль, хитрость) состоит в том, чтобы..." The main idea is to do...

You can find a lot of examples, if you use Russian National Corpus of Texts on the www.ruscorpora.ru

http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....n&sort=gr_tagging&lang=ru&req=%F7%F2%EE%E1%FB - this is a page with чтобы.



rho said:


> With this example, I can understand why the original proposition would seem slightly awkward: I think that most verbs like сказать and договорить*ся* would almost always take что rather than чтобы, unless the action has a specific desired outcome:
> 
> "мама *мне* сказала, чтобы я содержал свою комнату"
> 
> On second thought, perhaps this could be a part of the difference between что and чтобы (that чтобы expects/intends an outcome)... this would (in some cases) make чтобы a somewhat more 'perfective' version of что.
> 
> What do the native speakers here think about that explanation?
> rho



About сказать - yes, there is a slight idea of order or request, sounds quite possible.

About second version - could you please explain your thought? What do you mean by  "'perfective' version of что"?


----------



## rho

oops   *ahem* *мама мне сказала*



dec-sev said:


> You can make our task much easier it you give us some examples where you have doubts with regards to _чтобы_ vs._ что_.



Hmm... well, I originally made this thread because of the confusion between my first example ("он хочет, чтобы она пришла в шесть часов") and the definition of чтобы that my dictionary gave.

Apart from this (which has been for the most part made clear to me), there are no specific instances of confusion. I was only hoping you would be able to provide more information based in your extensive experience with Russian. If you can't, it's quite alright. I feel that now I understand it better.




polysonic said:


> I think these differences are not connotational but grammatical ones. The government of a verb - something like that (maybe??). Because there are strong rules - I always know where I can use чтобы and where что. Nevertheless I can't say what the rules are.  Latent grammar, Chomsky and all that staff  Well, I don't want to repeate what I have said. Some new thoughts see later.
> 
> 
> OK. Another variant:
> 
> Я думаю, _что_ он не придет. I think that he will not come.
> 
> By the way, another examples to think about:
> 
> "Я думал, _что _он не придет". I thought that he wouldn't come
> "Я подумал о том, _чтобы_ уйти, но..." I have thought that I should go, but bla-bla-bla... (the same subject)
> 
> ...
> 
> No, there are no any differences. I just wanted to show that the demonstrative pronoun sometimes is omitted, and it is OK.
> 
> Also, I had an idea that чтобы is used much more often when there is a demonstrative pronoun. But it is only an assumption which should be checked.
> 
> Another nice examples to think about:
> "Сделай это так, чтобы никто не заметил." Please do it in that manner, so that nobody notices it" (not sure about translation)
> 
> "Он слишком красив, чтобы обратить на тебя внимание" He is too handsome to draw attention to you.
> 
> "Важно, чтобы он был" It is important that he assisted there.
> 
> "Главная идея (мысль, хитрость) состоит в том, чтобы..." The main idea is to do...
> 
> You can find a lot of examples, if you use Russian National Corpus of Texts on the www.ruscorpora.ru
> 
> http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....n&sort=gr_tagging&lang=ru&req=%F7%F2%EE%E1%FB - this is a page with чтобы.
> 
> 
> 
> About сказать - yes, there is a slight idea of order or request, sounds quite possible.
> 
> About second version - could you please explain your thought? What do you mean by  "'perfective' version of что"?



Your translation was fine; English doesn't have a good equivalent of так (unless you count 'thus', which is very antique and never used anymore), but colloquially we might say simply, 'please do it so that no one notices.'

About my dubbing it a possible 'perfective' что.. this was more of an abstract connection I made for my own sake than it was a relevant grammatical observation   my meaning was that, if чтобы shows that a result is intended or probable, it has a certain correlation to perfective verbs (which, as I understand, also show that an action will have a result).

I will look through the Russian Corpus and try to get a better understanding of the similarities and differences there.


rho


----------



## dec-sev

rho said:


> Hmm... well, I originally made this thread because of the confusion between my first example ("он хочет, чтобы она пришла в шесть часов") and the definition of чтобы that my dictionary gave.


OK, but Andrey had to wring this example from you 


Andrey05 said:


> Can you elaborate on the blurry cases? I can't think of any confusion off the cuff.


And within the next two or three treads got a clear explanation, I believe


rho said:


> Apart from this (which has been for the most part made clear to me),  there are no specific instances of confusion. I was only hoping you would be able to provide more information based in your extensive experience with Russian. If you can't, it's quite alright. I feel that now I understand it better.



I’ve traced you dialog with _polysonic_  backwards beginning from “I know that it can be extremely difficult for a native speaker to explain their mother tongue,”
Here is it:

_
Originally Posted by polysonic  
But it is also used with special verbs (maybe you have heard about sentential actants?). I can recommend you an article (in Russian) about this topic (что vs чтобы) - http://iling.spb.ru/nord/materia/rus...9/knjazevm.pdf
But if you don't like to force your way through the forest of linguistic terms   -- the main idea, that there are such predicates that need что-clause or чтобы-clause. These are the verbs like хотеть, желать, заставлять, вынуждать, разрешать, пытаться, мочь, должен, рад, ненавидеть, верить, думать, говорить, сказать and so on.

Originally Posted by rho  
but I can see that чтобы, when not meaning 'in order to', is (correct me if I'm wrong) more or less a subjunctive version of что.

Originally Posted by polysonic  
Partly you are right, partly not.
Despite the fact that I can't give you the full answer, because I don't know exactly, I see that some cases are really subjunctive - in the very meaning of this term. And if we look back to the history, чтобы was derivated from что+бы. You are right here, but unfortunately that doesn't mean, that in modern language this conjunction is used only in subjuntive mood.


Originally Posted by rho  
Okay. Even though this does, in one sense, send me back to square one, it is nonetheless good to have it phrased so blatantly. I know that it can be extremely difficult for a native speaker to explain their mother tongue, but any description of the connotational differences between these conjunctions would be extremely helpful (even if it is not a particularly well-organized or well-defined description)._

You know, in Russian we have a saying “какой вопрос – такой и ответ».  I must admit that *I *cannot explain what you asked better than _polysonic_, but as I see you do like to “to force your way through the forest of linguistic terms” . I personally try to back *every* my explanation with examples and I like it when a person who asks or explains something to me does the same. I hope that this thread has not ot been waste of time and you really understand the matter better now.
By the way, I’ve got a book of Russian grammar for foreigners.
I think you might be interested in how subjunctive is explained there:
_The subjunctive mood denotes actions which are supposed to take place or to have taken place: читала бы, сказала бы, написала бы._
Period. Nothing more – no examples, no further explanation. I don’t know what made me buy it, may be it's because I bought it on a garage sale and it cost me less than a dollar. Now I see that was not a bargain.   Still something tells me that you might like it. If you want I can send it to you as a present provided you pay the postage


----------



## Solovey

Hey Rho,

Interesting thread you started here .. I could follow it for a while but then it went a little deep for my level 

Just came across a sentence in an email today which illustrates your concept I think:

*хочется, чтобы всё в жизни было легко и просто, но так, увы, не бывает *

My translation: _It would be desirable that everything in life was easy and simple, but alas, it does not happen (that way)_

Before your thread I would have taken чтобы to mean 'in order to', and been utterly confused .. so thanks for making the thread!


----------



## rho

Solovey said:


> Hey Rho,
> 
> Interesting thread you started here .. I could follow it for a while but then it went a little deep for my level
> 
> Just came across a sentence in an email today which illustrates your concept I think:
> 
> *хочется, чтобы всё в жизни было легко и просто, но так, увы, не бывает *
> 
> My translation: _It would be desirable that everything in life was easy and simple, but alas, it does not happen (that way)_
> 
> Before your thread I would have taken чтобы to mean 'in order to', and been utterly confused .. so thanks for making the thread!



You're welcome. It's good to know that others can get as much from it as I did


----------

